# gentoo-sources-3.7.10 kernel panic!

## msulli1355

This morning I manually built kernels from gentoo-sources-3-7-10 on two of my PCs.  One of them booted up fine (the one I expected problems from).  The other, whose only monitor is our TV set, reports some kind of stack trace and then kernel panic.  They have both been running gentoo-sources-3.7.9 succcessfully for about a week now.  The 3.7.10 kernel .config file came from 'zcat /proc/config.gz' on both of them, followed by 'make && make modules_install && cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-3.7.10-gentoo' as per the Gentoo Handbook.  Does anybody know what my problem is, or even how I can see what's above the stack trace and the kernel panic?  Is there a way that I can scroll up and/or pipe it to a file?  I'd post the kernel config here, but I think that it would take up too much space.  Is there something in particular I should be looking for?

----------

## Hu

If you are using KMS, there ought to be enough lines on screen to have at least a bit of context above the stacktrace.  The stacktrace itself is also sometimes helpful.

----------

## msulli1355

I enabled every kvm option I could find (all were =y, none were =m).  It still went through too quickly.  And how is a stack trace that you can't work around useful?  If I could copy that output somehow, I would, but that's kinda what I need to know how to do.  I've never used KVMs before.

----------

## Hu

KMS, not KVM.  KMS does not slow the movement of the stacktrace, but it gives you more lines visible when the kernel stops.  A stack trace is useful because if we know how it died, we can identify possible causes.  Copying via pen&paper is often an effective way of reporting kernel panic traces.

----------

## Navar

I didn't see you state whether the system still booted fine with your prior 3.7.9 kernel (in case of hardware issues).

Assuming you can still boot with the questionable system into your 3.7.9 backup kernel, maybe try in this order:

check that eselect kernel list shows 3.7.10 set or check that /usr/src/linux is pointing to the 3.7.10 install

zcat /proc/config.gz to /usr/src/linux-3.7.10-gentoo/.config or copy the existing .config from your 3.7.9 install

make clean (since you've already attempted a problematic build)

make oldconfig

make && make modules_install

if any closed source video drivers are in use (nvidia-drivers/ati-drivers), rebuild for the new kernel built before reboot

copy your bzImage to /boot accordingly (ideally with a different name to keep track for now) and retry

----------

